# Ford still months away



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

USATODAY.com 



> MILWAUKEE (AP) — Milwaukee Bucks guard T.J. Ford is approaching the one-year anniversary of the spinal injury that interrupted his playing career, and he remains months away from beginning his comeback.
> 
> Ford hasn't shot any baskets since he underwent surgical spine surgery last May in Los Angeles. He bruised his spinal cord last Feb. 24 when he landed on his tailbone in a game against Minnesota, the third time he had temporarily lost feeling in his extremities on a basketball court.
> 
> ...


Wow, I feel so sorry for him


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

definetly not Milwaukee's season, nothing goes right:no: :sigh:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

This really sucks for the Bucks; I don't think TJ will ever be the same. He had the potential to be one of the best PG's in the league, and a very entertaining player at that.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

It's really a shame, I think TJ Ford could have been a John Stockton or a Jason Kidd if this didn't happen...he was the best pure point guard to come into the league in a very very long time. I hope he somehow gets healed.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

i think he'll be the same when he comes back he just has to work on his conditioning..but i also heard that his spinal cord could crumble wit da lightest touch


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

This is bad news for us, definitly, but if we can get TJ Ford back even just 80% next year, but he continues to improve, we have the best young PG tandem in the leauge with Mo Williams and TJ Ford

Keep rehab-ing TJ, we need you! :clap:


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Not looking good :nonono:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If Ford ever does get back, it'll be very interesting to see how he pans out.


----------

